
Ask HN: Is working remotely as a software engineer financially viable? - travelable
How much do you make working remotely for your employer compared to what you were making before? I am thinking of making the jump but I am a bit worried that this might not be financially viable in the long-term especially while living in an expensive city.
======
czbond
It is definitely viable. However, you will spend extra effort in one of two
areas. 1) Either looking for more positions (gigs) or 2) Spending more time
integrating yourself building relationships with those you work with. You have
to forcefully make sure you take part, participate in, or lead new efforts.
The reason? Out of site, out of mind. It doesn't happen all at once - but it's
accretive that opportunities go to others, and then over time are assigned to
others. If you choose (1) from above, you need to build relationships to
receive new gigs, or use recruiters to find them (and take a portion of your
wages).

